# CPU temperature 99 deg



## risqer (Apr 25, 2005)

Hello guys,
i am in big trouble, i removed the thermal paste that i got with the Intel fan, just to see the difference in temperatures. And now the CPU temp goes up to 98-99 deg. With the paste it went up to 85 and now its very high.
Where can i get that paste from and for how much ?
Also ,
I need a good cooling fan for around 600 Rs.


----------



## geek_rohit (Apr 25, 2005)

Dude that thermal paste was there for a reason. Intel ain't putting there without one. You shouldn't have messed up with it on the first part. Now you should put in some thermal paste ASAP. Or you are shortening the life of your processor. Get the paste from a computer dealer. And as for the fan, get one which is from a good make. And put it adjacent to the heatsink on the cabinet's rear part.


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 25, 2005)

whats te costof a good quality thermal glease or thermal paste?


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 25, 2005)

krishnathelord said:
			
		

> whats te costof a good quality thermal glease or thermal paste?



artic silver will cost around 450-500 ... 
check out *www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions_big2.htm


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Apr 25, 2005)

Stop whatever you're doing right now, put off your comp. Get any thermal paste. Don't bother about Arctic Silver right now.

Scrape off any thermal sticker residue with a blunt instrument. Careful not to break anything.

Use a good quality solvent to clean heat sink contact area and CPU surface. Clean thoroughly until everything shines like in the Pril ad  Any solvent with minimum additives will do for now. Preferably flick your girlfriends acetone based nail polish remover. 

Now apply a very small amount of thermal paste on the cpu core to fully cover the top surface. Quantity is critical. Excess will only reduce thermal conductivity and worsen matters in a few months when it starts caking.

Use a pea drop of paste, and a credit card sized stiff cardboard to spread paste evenly, in one direction, straight strokes until fully covered. Patience is the key here if you wanna get max coverage with min paste.

It's not necessary to apply paste on heat sink. Just give it a small left right twist once seated on CPU to spread paste. Clip on the retainer.

That's it, and don't forget to replace that nail polish remover before you get caught for stealing.

Cheers,
Keith


----------



## quad master (Apr 25, 2005)

what were you trying to do exactly by removing the thermal paste

Keith has given you a gr8 detailed solution simply follow it.

currently just dont operate your comp with the thermal paste removed
just to prevent any damage 

If its possible for you to get Artic Silver 5 get it or currently get a good
thermal paste from a computer dealer and apply it.

Artic Silver will provide better cooling than any other thermal paste.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 25, 2005)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> krishnathelord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please HELP where do you get this help with a tele no / address I have been hunting for this.
PLEASE PLEASE help


----------



## blade_runner (Apr 25, 2005)

That can be got from Prime Abgb, lamington road, mumbai, cost shud be arnd 550-600.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Apr 25, 2005)

I am in bangalore pl can you help me with a telephone number.
Thanks


----------



## sidewinder (Apr 27, 2005)

99 degree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111 u ccan even cook ur food over that


----------



## Kannan (May 1, 2005)

*Arctic Silver 5 is not good for Prescott's Original Intel HSF, as the shape of the HSF is little different.*

*Best is the thermal pad.*

This is my personal experience.

I have Intel Prescott 3.4 GHz with original Intel HSF. I bought AS5 for 600 bucks and found out that its not good for Prescott's HSF.

The reason is that the Prescott's HSF has a curve in its bottom and there is no contact with the processor as AS5 is Semisolid where as the thermal pad is solid and can stick to the curve of the HSF.


----------



## akshayt (May 1, 2005)

which colling solution,fan etc should i go for if i want / need etc to that is with built by ati radeon 9800pro 128mb so that warranty isn't void.

how do i check temp?


----------



## Kannan (May 1, 2005)

> which colling solution,fan etc should i go for if i want / need etc to that is with built by ati radeon 9800pro 128mb so that warranty isn't void.



Do you talk like that in real life too ??   


The only thing which I could *properly* understand was 


> how do i check temp?



You can use Speed Fan (Click Here)


----------



## grinning_devil (May 1, 2005)

Kannan said:
			
		

> Do you talk like that in real life too ??




  wud be fun nd nice to meet him...
the meeting will be over in a flash...ofcourse without ny commas,fullstops !!!


----------



## Ankit (May 2, 2005)

now from where you can get good thermal pads..in mumbai....any installation instructions????


----------



## club_pranay (May 5, 2005)

if the heat sink thing fails.... pls get your processor replaced!!
my P4 1.6 ghz also behaved the same way.... i tried everything... from a good quality heatsink, fan, thermal paste etc.... but later found out that there was sonething  wrong with the processor.... it took 15 days and it got replaced... and the problem was solved


----------



## suhasingale (May 6, 2005)

Don't use PC for a long time in this condition else the processor wud be damaged, Apply the paste ASAP, Get it from Lamington Road if u stay in mumbai.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey..its going to blow up soon


----------



## cvvikram (Sep 5, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> Hey..its going to blow up soon


 
Why did u dig up such a old thread yaar???


----------



## RCuber (Sep 5, 2007)

Eh? gary4gar bumping a two year old thread? I just cannot believe it. 

Reporting...


----------



## shantanu (Sep 5, 2007)

gary4gar : old member and this kind of thing... next time misery


----------

